# connection xbox live impossible via iphone modem



## moveintop (10 Mars 2011)

bonjour a tous ! si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider j'ai un léger problème :
ayant acheter une xbox 360 récemment et possédant un iphone 3G avec modem activé, je voulais profiter du xbox live pour jouer en ligne. j'ai réussi a configurer l'IP sans trop de soucis, test réseau bon, mais maintenant je m'aperçois que dès que je connecte ma xbox sur mon Mac, ça me coupe internet ! si quelqu'un aurait une solution ça m'aiderait vraiment ! merci !

config : Xbox 360 slim, dernière MAJ 
connection réseau via cable RJ 45 croisé (pas réussi via wi-fi -_-' )
Imac OS X 10.6.6
connection internet via USB Iphone 3G non cracké, modem activé


----------



## moveintop (13 Mars 2011)

personne ???


----------



## jmos (13 Mars 2011)

A première vue, il te manque un routeur...
Si ta connexion est comme je crois le comprendre Xbox vers Mac vers iPhone (modem activé)vers Internet, tu n'as pas de routeur ....
L'iphone ne fait pas encore routeur: la version 4 mise en vente par ATT aux USA fait hot spot wifi, ce qui permettra de réaliser ce que tu veux faire. 
Aujourd'hui, il faut que tu choisisses qui tu veux connecter à Internet: le mac ou la box....
Ou alors tu prends un petit routeur que tu connectes à ton iPhone côté Internet et simultanément par ethernet ou wifi à ton mac et ta box (attention il te faut un routeur usb et non ethernet, en raison de la connexion de l'iPhone).


----------



## moveintop (16 Mars 2011)

ah ok je comprends mieux merci !


----------

